# 180 rescaping: need feedback



## Matt1986 (May 15, 2009)

Hi all,

After recently purchasing a group of 6 Limnochromis Auritus, once believed to be lost from Australian fish stocks, I've had to do some rescaping of my tank to allow them to claim some territory.

I'm looking for some feedback, and not just about aesthetics but the practicality of the aquascaping. My aim is to provide enough rockwork to provide longterm cover for the Leleupi, Comps and Auritus while retaining enough open space for the Frontosa to roam. I've also built a single cave for the alpha male to eventually occupy.

Anyway, here are the photos :fish:

The existing occupants checking out the new arrivals: 









One of the newcomers: 









The tank as it was:









The tank as it is now:









Thanks,
Matt


----------



## howmany (Jul 1, 2009)

Love the Tank!!! I really like the low light, and simplicity of it  Great job!!


----------



## il0veCichlids (Nov 9, 2009)

i loved thebefore tank. now theres too much ):


----------



## bma57 (Sep 16, 2007)

Very nice natural random look. No matter how hard I try, my rocks always look hand placed and stacked. I think a simple natural approach like yours focuses attention where it belongs... on the fish. Good job!


----------



## Matt1986 (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the feedback guys!

Well, I also felt like the first design was better so I've rescaped it back to something similar while keeping the bigger cave. Hopefully this will be the last time I have to play around with it.










An improvement?

Matt


----------



## daowner (May 4, 2009)

wow i love the way it looks what type of rock is that? and were did you get it from trying to find some for my 180 heh.


----------



## Matt1986 (May 15, 2009)

The rock is basalt, I picked some up at a landscaping yard. My only complaint is that it can be a pain to stack, but that's easily overcome by perseverance :thumb:


----------



## daowner (May 4, 2009)

ill look into them im going to go to my local rock yard soon to look at all the different rocks they got thanks for the stacking thing.they do make a underwater epoxy thats safe for fish and cures underwater its made for like stacking corals to keep them from falling and all. if you want the name i can look around for it.


----------



## Matt1986 (May 15, 2009)

Thanks, I know the stuff you're talking about but in this case I decided not to use it so I can easily disassemble the rock formations if I have to.

Good luck with the rock hunting!


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

I love this tank no matter how you stack it; I think it's the length, white sand with dark rocks, and the leleupi really look awesome. Now I have to look up your new fish...


----------



## aussy612 (Jan 31, 2009)

I personally like the second style of aquascaping. I think is looks the most natural and offers a lot of caves. One thing you could try is to have it sloping, maybe high at the right and low at the left, I think that would look amazing. Very good looking tank though! :thumb:


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

looks great man.


----------

